# Great Deal



## Fishsurfer (Dec 14, 2014)

Well I was kicking around the thought of getting a new reel and I wanted American made. My trusty Korean made Bass Pro Shop Gold Cup III (about 15 years old) got a good dunking in fine mud at east Matagorda Bay and started to get a grinding squealy sound when reeling. Well I had dunked it many times in just saltwater over the years and I always just rinsed it off with fresh water and good as new / smooth as silk even though I did not remove the spool. After the mud incident I needed to remove the spool and because I had not taken it off since I first got it, 15 years ago, it did not want to come off. So I started looking fore a new 8 wt reel even though many of you suggested that I should try harder to fix it. I really wanted a new reel and this seemed like a good excuse. So I ordered a new reel, then with a brass punch and a hail Marry and my daughters assistance I got the the spool off, cleaned it and again, good as new / smooth as silk. I had narrowed it down to 3 American manufactured reels between 6 and 8 oz because that is what balances my rod (puts the balance point in the grip to slightly forward. I make my own rods); 1 the Nautilus CCF X2, 2 the Galvan Torque 8 and the Colton Terrapin 789. I will tell you right now the Colton Terrapin appears to be an awesome reel and I will own one but most likely for a 10 wt. All the reels I mentioned as well as the manufacturers are first rate with owners that get personally involved with the product that they make and will stand behind it (The way G Loomis and Allstar rods used to be.). I got the Galvan and found an awesome deal too. The Troutfitter.com has a deal if you buy a reel, and a reel priced the exact same as anywhere else then you get the fly line and generic backing of your choice (premium fly line). I got the SA WF8 F Saltwater Mastery Series for free for $420, reel, line and backing! If you are looking for a new reel this is it even if you don't need the line. I got it in the time they said; 3 days. :bounce: Now I am going fishing tomorrow!


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

That galvan looks great. Nothing but great stuff about those reels is what I have read. I put it on my Christmas/birthday wish list. Those rulon drags seem to be the way to go if you aren't into doing any maintenance. Even better that it's an American made reel.


----------



## Permit Rat (May 13, 2014)

Geez, I have one of those Gold Cup III's, NIB (although never had a box) and about the same age as yours. Can't even remember how I got it.......must've been a door prize or something.

Had I known, I would have made it available to you for a Benjamin or so. 

Too late I guess.....I also have an old (and very used) Loomis IM-6 9 wt. I think I'll put together an outfit with that reel and donate it to some worthy individual, probably a kid who wants to get into fly fishing.

Seems I remember examining that reel and noticing various red flags, as it might pertain to use in Florida for permit and bonefish. I'm grateful for the report and the heads-up in terms of keeping an eye on the spool/shaft connection and a possible corrosion issue. Now I can pass that along to whomever gets the reel.


----------



## RUFcaptain (Aug 12, 2011)

I have the last generation Colton 789, great reel, Bob is very easy to deal with and totally into saltwater fly fishing.


----------

